# Struggles and Support > Inspiration and Success >  >  Billy, rescued from a puppy mill

## meeps



----------


## Tinkerbell

This is a beautiful story.  I have 5 pets and all of them are rescues and I'm also a Humane Hero with the local Humane Society.  We may not be able to save them all but we can save as many as we can.  Thank you meeps.

----------

